# Welcome Home Pablo D.O.G.!!!!!!!!!!!!



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

:welcome:Hey there!!!!! Just wanted to welcome little to Pablo home!!!! We are all sooooooo excited for you to be home with your new mommy and daddy!!!!! I am sure you will have lots of fun.......your mommy has been waiting a long long time for you......trust me she has!!! I hope all is going well for you all!!!!! Can't wait to see puppy pictureseace: Enjoy your time with Pablo!!!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

WELCOME!!:whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

This is even better than Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome home to the most anticipated puppy ever...Pablo!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

O.K., where's our new baby? We want photos! Hi Pablo, welcome to your extended family.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I can't believe the BIG day is finally here!!!!!!!! :whoo: I cant' wait to see pictures and hear more about him! 

Kara


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I just thought that when they get home Maryam could post some pictures here for us all.....we have been waiting sooo long for him......wish I could be a little mouse watching Maryam!!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

We might not see Maryam for awhile now that she has her Fur baby. She just hung out with us to make the waiting a little easier.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Cheryl - That better not be the case!!!

I can't wait to hear about personality in little Pablo. We have waited so long for him, I almost feel like he's coming to live with me!!

Karen


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome home Palbo D.O.G.

I can't believe your day has finally come....
Enjoy your new baby boy:baby:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I think we must have 5 Pablo threads going today! I can't wait to meet him.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cheryl, I was thinking that was a pretty strong possibility too -- at least a lot less frequent visits while he's so young.

She's only been there for 1.5 hours. Isn't the drive a couple of hours to get back home? I doubt we'll see any pictures of him until much later this evening if at all. My guess is 7:30pm her time.

Welcome home Pablo!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Didn't she say it was about a 3 - 3.5 hour drive and that's why she hadn't visited before now? 

I sure hope she drives carefully. I wonder how much sleep her DH is getting on the ride as she's chatting about Pablo in her excitement?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome home little guy, we have all been waiting sooo long for you to be with your new mommy.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle:Welcome Home Little Buddy!:juggle:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

mckennasedona said:


> Didn't she say it was about a 3 - 3.5 hour drive and that's why she hadn't visited before now?
> 
> I sure hope she drives carefully. I wonder how much sleep her DH is getting on the ride as she's chatting about Pablo in her excitement?


Susan,
LOL, this is how it was for us almost when we picked our are darling Molly! I was chatting away, so excited and feeling such a natural high, almost more so then when I brought my first born child home from the hospital, but don't tell my kids that.

I remember all too well what it was like to get my first. I can't wait to see the pictures too.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Welcome Home Pablo, everyone is excited for you and waiting to see those photos.*


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I hope Pablo doesn't throw up on her on the way home like Gryff did to me!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

PABLO, WHERE ARE YOU!!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Susan,
> LOL, this is how it was for us almost when we picked our are darling Molly! I was chatting away, so excited and feeling such a natural high, almost more so then when I brought my first born child home from the hospital, but don't tell my kids that. QUOTE]
> 
> Kathy,
> ...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

So?? Where is this pooch we've been dying to meet?? 

Maryam, are you hogging Pablo all for yourself? Tsk, tsk, tsk......


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I told you girls my bet was 9pm EST it is hard to put the pup down to upload and resize the photos!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh Maryam!!!! :attention: You're not supposed to keep us waiting this long, it's just plain cruel.


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Woooo new fur baby!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*YYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY*

Katrina won the game :cheer2:

Good day, we made it! It's been a LOOONG day, but now were home! We actually got home 1 hour ago, but boy does he keep me busy!
He did great on the trip, no drooling no puking, THANK GOD! He was a little whiny a few times, but I guess it's normal when you're seperated from your 16 other doggy friends...I'll try to load some clips up for you guys, never done that before, so be patient!000


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Awwwww! Great pictures . . . and the look on your face is priceless. Yay! About time. Have a good night, but after you post a few more.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

At Last... WOO HOO! You look so content and so does Pablo!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

YEA PABLO'S HOME

Great pictures, you look soooo happy.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah!!!! Pablo pics!

Oh Maryam - I am so happy for you! 

What a sweetie.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

:whoo::clap2:Welcome Home Pablo!:clap2::whoo:

Your new Mommy looks VERY happy!

Wanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I have a HUGE smile on my face for you, Maryam!! You look sooooooo happy and radiant and I'm sure Pablo will love you all to bits.

Thank you for the pictures! They are priceless. 

Welcome home, Pablo!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*WHOOOOO! I guessed right. Yahoooooo*

*Now my prize is Pablo's brother RIGHT???:cheer2::rockon::biggrin1::whoo::clap2:*


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

oh Maryam you look soooooo happy. You are one pretty lady. My daughter has hair that looks just like yours you both have gorgeous hair.

Pablo is so adorable.

Waiting for more pictures (impatiently of course).


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

pablo, welcome home, finally!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

You did come back! And your baby boy is precious.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Maryam, I am so happy for you. Your little "Pablo" is so cute!! But seeing how tiny he is, awwww he looks more like a sweet "Pablito" to me.. :biggrin1: 

Thank you for sharing your pictures with us.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He is home!!!!! I bet you are the happiest person right now!!!! Give hime lots of hugs for us!!!!!!!!! Welcome home!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Aaawww, Maryam, the 1st pictures of you and Pablo just melt my heart. You're beaming and he looks so perfect in your arms. Welcome home, baby!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations! Pablo is adorable!! By the look on your face I can tell it truly is love at first sight. You have such an adoring face looking at Pablo. You have waited so long this moment. I'm sure you are still filled with MUCH excitement!! Thanks so much for taking time out of your busy first day.

Karen


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome home Pablo. 

You and your mommy look very happy together.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Great pictures!!! I am so happy for you that the wait is over!!! Its kind of crazy when you 1st get to Bobbi's house and you see all those dogs that just want to play play play!! They are all so cute. Have fun!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome Home PABLO!!! we've all been waiting--- but your mommy looks in heaven!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Maryam and welcome home Pablo. He is so adorable. Can't wait to see more photos. You look so happy!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Katrina won the game :cheer2:
> 
> Good day, we made it! It's been a LOOONG day, but now were home! We actually got home 1 hour ago, but boy does he keep me busy!
> He did great on the trip, no drooling no puking, THANK GOD! He was a little whiny a few times, but I guess it's normal when you're seperated from your 16 other doggy friends...I'll try to load some clips up for you guys, never done that before, so be patient!000


Oh those pictures are priceless! What a look of love. :welcome: Pable D O G!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on getting your handsome little boy Pablo home!You guys were just meant for each other!
Congrats Maryam....he's going to be a real joy in your life.....:hug:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hope this works, sorry for my high pitch voice, it's the excitement...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Shoot!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OK, I have no idea how this works, so maybe you can just go to this link:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OH, it worked :cheer2:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Pablo is a doll, Maryam.....the video is priceless! Congratulations and have fun raising him!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Maryam,

He ran right over to you. How exciting!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh fabulous! I love the photos and the video too. You and Pablo look so wonderful together. I hope you can all sleep well tonight.

(I see Bobbi too!)


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Great video Maryam! My eyes actually watered watching it, seeing you so excited to finally meet him in person.

~Kristin


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love in the video, he isn't just as highly anticipated on the forum but with all the family members! And so many havs... if you ever need a hav fun day, you just have to return there!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Maryam, what can I say that has not been said before...
beautiful pics, great video - and (I know from personal experience) "The best feeling in the world " bringing those little babies home.
I hope that your first few days go well, and enjoy your time with him, take lots of pictures & relax. No more counting days!!! 
He is gorgeous - you made the right choice!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome home Pablo D.O.G.!! I love your video, Maryam, and your face says it all!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Pablo is so adorable. Chico and Cali say welcome
Enjoy your little puppy and keep the pictures coming.


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Awwwwww, the pictures are great... it's a love match! So so sweet. 

Thanks for sharing. You will have the best kisses in the world from that little fellow.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Thank goodness you finally have Pablo...:biggrin1:

He was worth the wait! Soooo cute. Love the video! Nice tattoo too! 

You look perfect for each other and can't wait to see more pictures of him....he looks squishable!

Now take him out because he probably needs to pee!

eace:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Maryam, 

Pablo is absolutely adorable and what great pictures... and that video is the best. Thanks for sharing... it is so fun to watch someone get a new Havanese puppy, knowing the joy they bring to a home.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh Pablo is precious. I love that he ran right over to you.... can't wait to hear how he first night goes


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Cute, cute, cute. Love the video!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, what wonderful pictures and what a great video! Your excitement really shows and Pablo is ADORABLE!

CONGRATS AND WELCOME HOME PABLO!!!! :whoo:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hmm, youtube takes forever and I'm about to knock out just like Pablito. Here are a few more pics, I know you can't see a whole lot of his face, cause *I* barely can with him right in front of me! LOL. A have a few more clips that I will upload tomorrow...wish us luck for the first night, I really need some sleep


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Good luck tonight and give that little belly a kiss from Kubrick and me! :kiss:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Maryam,
Little Pablo is so precious it brought tears to my eyes seeing how happy you all were finally meeting each other.

That sure was a long wait but now you can see just how worth it it was!
Thank you for taking the time to share the wonderful pictures and video with us. Be sure to give him lots of belly rubs and kisses from all of his other mommies here on the forum!

Sweet dreams to both of you!
Beverly


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Yeah, Pablo is home. It is really sad that I rushed in from dinner with my husband and friends and went straight to this thread to see if you posted yet. Congrats Maryam. He is sooooo cute! Great video and pictures. Good luck with your first night!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*WELCOME PABLO !!*

He is absolutely precious, :angel::angel::angel:Maryam, and you are so pretty and radiant. Looks like you've got him all buttoned-up in his new home, and I hope you all sleep well. We so appreciate the video and pix~~this was certainly worth waiting for!! Hugs from Biscuit and Amy


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Maryam the pictures are priceless......I bet he was worth every day you had to wait!!!!!! I did not get to see the video because my computer is too slow so when I go to my mom's house I will look at it!!!! I hope you have a great first night.....cant wait to hear all the fun stories!!!! Hugs from Jillee and I!!!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Ahhhh, great pics!!! You both are beautiful.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh Maryam,

I am so happy for you!!! Congratulations on your long wait ~ it sure was worth it all! Pablo is so precious and I love the video of you two ~ you both are smiling so and so beautiful! Welcome home Pablo to a wonderful life and a wonderful mommy. 
Maryam, how does mommy sound now ~ super huh ~ and now you have your baby in your arms. I bet you both are sleeping like babies right now. Thanks for all the great pictures!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Maryam I think that was one of the best videos I have seen. Waiting so many months with you and then to see the two of you meet.. priceless.
I cant wait to see more today. Hope you got some sleep.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Maryam,

That video and pictures are wonderful! You are so pretty and Pablos is absolutely precious! I hope you got some sleep and enjoy getting to know Pablo! :kiss:

Kara


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

ahhhh here he is!!! thanks for the redirecting hahahah indeed so many pablo threads are on now!! they should all be locked now, and everyone should be here enjoying the radiant smiles!!!! 
great vid!! I can just feeeeel the excitement!!!
Welcome home Pablo


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Pablo is such a cutie! Valentino says "arf, arf, arf".....being interpreted.....WELCOME HOME!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you everyone. He is slowly but surely getting used to the new situation. He cries quite a bit, but will hopefully get over it before I go bananas. Also he loves to pee right NEXT to the pad, he's a trip.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Maryam. It was a long wait but so worth it. The video was wonderful as are the photos. Enjoy your baby.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a cutie pie! Give him a few extra kisses for Milo and me. Don't get unnerved by the crying, he needs a little time to adjust to his new surroundings and the lack of his other family. It doesn't take long, so just enjoy every moment. I look forward to seeing more video and photos.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

The crying got less over night already, we started at 4:30 this morning with a 45 min crying session and it decreased to 10min when I put him in his ex-pen. Thanks to the forum I was prepared and ignore him when he cries. Poof, send me some good vibes!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Loved the video...you can tell how much you adore him already!You are so pretty.......and your little Pablo is a real cutie!Congrats on your new arrival!:clap2::baby::clap2:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Maryam, I am sure that some might disagree, but I feel ignoring him the first few days might not be the best, I know he is scared at being in a new place, new people, and no siblings. He needs to feel real secure. When my guys first came home, if they cried, I held them, as a matter of fact I barely put them down. And they are not cryers now. Just a suggestion


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Good vibes to you for sure!

Oh, don't you love the peeing next to the pad? LOL! I think all of my dogs would walk over to the pee pads when they were young, put their front paws on it and think they were doing the right thing, but urinated off of it. I would gently lift them mid-stream and put them over the pad, then praise them for finishing on it.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome home...Pablo...and remember Maryam God made all little babies so cute....so we wouldn't throw them out the window.:biggrin1: All babies, human and furry...sure do try our patience...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

You all don't know how valuable your encouragements are! I get so cranky when I don't sleep enough, but to be fair, Pablo's doing MUCH better already and doesn't complain longer than a minute when I put him in to get used to it! I just need some good sleep, just a few hours...SIGH.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You will find that with each day, it gets better and better. He gets more comfortable, and you do too!! YOu are doing great!! Kisses to Pablo:kiss:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, he is so little, and it's to be expected. I belong to the school of ignoring the crying, after one check to be sure that nothing is amiss and some reassuring hugs and some confident, matter-of-fact talk that it's time to sleep. This works with little kids as well as dogs. I'm sure he'll settle in no time. Remember, everything is new and strange and he wants his (dog)mommy and sibs. But soon he'll transfer that need to you, your husband , and his environment, and toys. 

Sending good vibes and Hav hugs!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

PS I also understand what Laurie is saying. She's correct, too. I would hold him lots during the day, so he will bond to you. But at night I think it's good to be stricter. But that's me. I'm not the kind of person who sleeps with their dog. Biscuit has been great with this approach.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Amy, please dont feel bad that you have a different opinion!! Thats ok and what I think makes this forum wonderful. I was like that with my first, my two girls were in the xpen in the kitchen from the day they came home. We had a few nights of a LOT of crying!! But when Logan came, they girls were up in our room so I felt I wanted him to be with us. He was put in crate but after crying for so long, spent the first 3 nights in bed with us, but he slept thru from day one! Then I put him in the crate in the bedroom with us and the girls, who were in their crates. So I did both, but I felt more comfortable with what I did with Logan - but it really depends on your lifestyle, how your home is set up, and what your prefer!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Exactly right, Laurie! We are all different and have to figure out what works best for us!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

You know, I think, also, that we all forget just how olfactory this little guys really are. Imagine coming to a strange new home where absolutely everything not only looks and is different than before, but SMELLS different. It is such a huge change for these little pups. No wonder they cry!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Exactly!! So Maryam, not that we are a big help cause we are giving you two separate opinions, but I am sure you guys will decide what is best for you guys!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

So true - because Maryam will probably find what works best for her and Pablo among one of the experiences someone else has had. Even still, she may find a totally new method that she can share with others down the road. That's the nice part about having such diversity of experiences.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you Laurie, Amy and Kimberly. He sleeps in his crate next to my head at night, but I want him to get used to staying in his ex-pen during the day, cause I can't watch him 24/7. He hasn't been in there more than an hour and gets plenty of hugs, scratches, kisses and playtime. He's doing pretty good on the leash and after a few on and off collar sessions stopped scratching his head off, LOL. I have to let him cry, cause already now he's showing improvement and it seems to work for us. I baby him a lot while brushing and playing though, we both need it. He's laying on my lap right now, what a cute little lap warmer. 
We both took a good nap a little earlier and I like him much more already :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Maryam, I am glad that he is doing better~~ You will just fall in love more and more each day. I agree, that he does need to learn to be in his xpen during the day - you could always start with being in the room while his in the pen, then another room, then you will finally get to shower without a shadow!! But I can promise that once his is trained, he will be sitting outside the tub watchng you shower! I am so happy for you!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I thought I was much stronger, especially after all this anticipation and knowledge I soaked up on the forum. But sleepless nights made me doubt my decision earlier this morning when he kept crying. I guess I thought it would all be much easier, after all he's still a baby and I can't expect more from him than he's physically&mentally able to. I'm just frustrated with my own frustration level and apparent blindness to catch him peeing even though he's standing right next to me! I take him to his pee pad:
when he wakes up
when we're done playing (or slow down the play)
after eating
after cuddling, etc. 
and calmly say Pablo go potty 1-2x. That hasn't helped a whole lot yet, but I think I'm being a little too impatient with him.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Maram, you just need to tell yourself that the first year of Pablo's life is trainning....After the first year..you get a trainned dog for the next 15 years..

It will get better...the first couple of months are the most trying for both of you...but before you know it the worst is over...Havanese are very big people pleasers...so as soon as he understands what you want from him...you will get it...he just has to mature some..


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

When i went to get Tripp & Dreamer from Bobbi(the breeder), she gave me a great tip & told me to have them with me close (except sleeping etc) as much as possible so they will bond to me quicker. Whether it was by leash or just carrying them. I think she was much more concerned with Dreamer since she was 6 years old. But i did it with both & it worked out really really well. 

So i do agree with doing what you can to bond with them quickly. So they feel close to you.

I am happy all is going well! Bobbi has quite the set up for her dogs, doesnt she!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh yea the napping when they nap works wonders. Sounds like you are doing great Maryam, the first few weeks can seem tough as you both adjust to your new lives together.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi maryam!

So, when you take him potty on the pad, is the pad inside the ex-pen? 
Also, why are you using the pads? Why not take him outside to potty as nature intended?? hehe..

My Beamer is 8months old now and he pee'd on a $1500 rug in my living room earlier today.. lol.. first time thats ever happend.. oh well....... I spent about 30 minutes carefully cleaning that up to perfection! (thats right, cleaned the crap out of it... lol)

Puppies wil be puppies.. loll.. (althought it was my fault, i knew he had to go, but was busy doing something and was thinking i'd take him out in 5 minutes.. i come to get him and.......... well u know the rest.. lol)


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> I thought I was much stronger, especially after all this anticipation and knowledge I soaked up on the forum. But sleepless nights made me doubt my decision earlier this morning when he kept crying.


I went thru this when i got Jax. He was 11 weeks old & i doubted my decision to get him for a few weeks after. He was just more work than my first 2(Tripp was 7 months old). But as he gets older he is coming into his own & he is so so smart. Really a neat little dog. He & Tripp are best buds too. They are inseperable.

You will calm down after awhile but just be patient. It *WILL* get better. Also talk to Bobbi about it & she will help you get thru this. After all, she wants to make sure you are all happy together.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Maryam,

The first few days=week, try to keep as CLOSE an eye as possible on Pablo, even when he's in the pen so you can direct him to the pad. I know you have to study and stuff, but the more you can catch him and put him on the pad and PRAISE like crazy, he will catch on quicker. If you have to, even put him on it every 20 minutes or so (on top of what you are already doing)

Hang in there! he's just a wee baby!

Ryan, Sorry about your rug! I have done that to Gucci before (made her hold it a few while I finished something important)...but now after reading that story, I'll think twice! Actually, I still have my formal living/dining room gated off from her. I'm guessing she'll only see that room on Christmas morning. I best guard the rugs, ehh?

Kara


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I just caught up on this thread. Welcome home to Pablo!! The pics and the video are awesome! He is adorable! I hope the nights get better soon! That's why they make them soooo cute! I think doubts are normal, you just have to have faith things will get better (I'm talking to myself here too...it's only week two for us!)

I can relate to the excitement being stronger than when you had your kids...weird, isn't it?? LOL!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Maryam, Pablo is the absolute most adorable little thing. You must be beaming.

Gryff was very needy when we first got him. He followed me around whining everywhere I went. I really ignored the whining and it totally stopped after about 3 days. We had him in his crate in another room for about 2 weeks and then I just brought him to bed with us where he's been ever since. But like it's been said before, whatever works for you. 

Gryff still likes me WAY more than anybody else in my family, which really bugs me, but there's nothing I can do about it. I think it just makes sense that they gravitate to the major caregiver.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh Jan, you are so right and so funny. That's indeed why they make them so cute. Or you might just have to kill them, esp. when sleep-deprived. It's the same with babies.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I never had a sleepless night, because they slept in bed with us. And they both slept thru the night from day one. Shelby had a few rough nights when her stomach was bothering her, but I have to wake them up in the morning. 

When we got Kodi, he whined a few timnes and DH took him out of his bed into ours (it wasn't me). So, when we got Shelby, she just joined us. It works for us, but doesn't work for everybody. You have to find what works for your family. 

They will adjust and you will be surprised how quickly he does. Have patience with the potty training. Don't get frustrated. Some train quicker than others. Consistency is everything! We send lots of hugs to you and little Pablo.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Once again, thank you everyone!
I am honestly impressed how much his behavior improved within 24h and he's really glued to me. He is much more comfortable in his ex-pen and just 'talks' a little and lays down. As soon as I am a little more relaxed I will sure put up some more video clips so you can all enjoy him too. He truly is a sweetie pie. 
As for the potty training: I think *my* eyes need more training, lol, that little bugger doesn't squat or anything that looks like peeing, so I am squatting all the time instead to figure out what's going on down there :laugh:
We went outside every 1.5 hours, but I'd definitely like him to use the pee pads too, it's such a great invention, especially at night time/cold/when we're not home.
My DH and I both don't like the idea of having a dog in our bed, so he'll get used to his crate. Everyone one says: give him an extra-special treat, but for right now, that only seems to consist of my hand and I still need it! ound:
I'm sure as he gets used to everything, he'll have more time to focus on treats. He does sit for me though before I take him out of the ex-pen (at least I was able to start that one little routine today). Just have to be consistent...

*I know I repeat myself, but thank you everyone for your suggestions and nice comments it truly helps to know I'm not the only one going through this emotional roller coaster!*


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

FYI: we didn't go potty outside every hour, because I wanted him to have the chance to choose the pee pad, that's what the 'extra' 30 min were meant for...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

For all you Sancho fans, here he is! He is SUCH A CUTIE PIE!!! He's still available and loves to come sit on your lap, but didn't like the bathing too much, LOL.
Enjoy.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

*Pablo D.O.G.!!!!!*​
It's so exciting that he's finally home! It's natural, I think, that the reality of having him is hitting hard. All the dreaming of his adorable self naturally can't include how hard it is when they really require so much care. I've had lots of puppies in my life before and I don't know if I just forget how hard it is or if Ollie has just been harder than others. I do think Havs are a bit tougher to housebreak and more like having a human baby than any other puppy I've had before. He's harder to housetrain and seems to need my attention more. Or perhaps he's just more expressive and I KNOW he needs me more than I realized it with others. I do find it's finally getting easier, but still spend more time caring for him than I ever imagined I would. I'm not complaining, I adore him. I have a feeling he'll be one of the most special dogs I've ever had, but I'm shocked still sometimes at the committiment and the potty training struggle. Hang in there, Maryam. I know you know he's worth it. A reminder that it gets easier and that many of us are going through similar struggles can never hurt, though! :grouphug:

Thanks so much for taking a break from all you're doing to post the video and the pictures! It was an incredible treat to share the moment of Pablo's homecoming!!!!!

:hug: :kiss:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you Shelly, what a sweet post! If someone deserved to see those first moments, then all you great forum members! 
I think doing some potty training outside seems to knock him out much better than playing in the living room. We need to be careful though, cause he's only had one set of shots so far. (Ryan, another reason why I want him to use pee pads!).
Does the second clip work???


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It works!So cute!I hope the other little puppy finds a home soon too!So sweet to see Pablo giving kisses......:kiss:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah, Julie, he kisses everything! He's been kissing his ex-pen earlier, so cute.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute and he looks like he is quickly adored! Potty training will come, just give it time!

Amanda


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am glad to hear that things are going well for you and Pablo!!!!! It can be rough the first couple of weeks but it will get much much better and you will feel like Pablo was there all this time!!!! Keep up the good work and do not forget to study!!!!!! I am sure you are getting all the things done around the house as well....hahahahaha!!!!! Have a great week with Pablo!!! Jillee sends him hugs and kisses!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

maryam187 said:


> I thought I was much stronger, especially after all this anticipation and knowledge I soaked up on the forum. But sleepless nights made me doubt my decision earlier this morning when he kept crying. I guess I thought it would all be much easier, after all he's still a baby and I can't expect more from him than he's physically&mentally able to. I'm just frustrated with my own frustration level and apparent blindness to catch him peeing even though he's standing right next to me! .


Aww Maryam, be a little kinder to yourself, you are just having a little very minor post pup-dom deperession. The fantasy of a warm cuddly furball is replaced by a living, breathing, biting, peeing machine. Believe me I had it bad when we got Cash- he almost went back. But If you can give it 3-5 days of being really vigilant with the pee pad training- it gets a lot easier.

it's only been one day! it just takes some time-- as Paige said it is a year of training-- but the hardest part is over in a few months.

Pablo is adorable and you two are a sight for sore eyes. You are both so beautiful.

hugs and belly rubs


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Maryam..
Hope things get easier with the Pablo! 
How much does he weigh?? looks like a big boy!! but then again, they all look big compared to the beamermyster.. lol


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

irnfit said:


> Consistency is everything! We send lots of hugs to you and little Pablo.


Michele,
You are sooooooooo right, this is the key, CONSISTENCY!!! That is where we ALL fail at one time or another during this training process. <grin> Hang in there, it will get better.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, I loved the new video, Maryam. I'm really glad you got Pablo, because, as much as I love creams, and think Sancho is a sweetie, I do think Pablo is very much the more handsome dog of the two. I LOVE Pablo's face. And is that your DH? Wow, he's a total babe, as my girls would say. You two are a gorgeous couple.

You know, as others have said, be good to yourself and relax a little. This all falls into place , day by day. Some days there are little setbacks. It's exactly like having an infant. The first year is a lot of work. Then suddenly one day they are a year old, and pretty much trained, and you will SOOOO miss their puppyhood. Trust me on this!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Love the video!! What a cutie Hubby is!! 
I cant believe that Sancho is still available - he is such a cutie - I bet your video help gets him adopted on this forum!!! 

I was a little worried about you last week, I was saying to myself that you were SO anxiously awaiting Pablo, that once you got him, and he started pee, pooping, crying, and all that you would say "what was I thinking??"
Guess what - WE ALL did the same thing. I remember sitting watching one of my pups and saying - oh I am in over my head!! I promise you, it does get better, and you will just fall in love more and more each day! I took the same stance that I did with potty training, I didnt force my kids to train when "I" thought they should = I waited till they were ready and I gotta say, it was so much calmer -went quickly - with no problems. So although I was very very consistant with their training, and praised when I should, had lots of potty parties , and cleaned up a LOT!! They all get there! As will Pablo! 
He is so sweet and I am sure you are loving every minute with him!! How about some videos from home????


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

You are all right! He got much better already and if I could I would carry him around like kangaroo baby in my front pocket!
Ryan, he weighed 3lbs9oz last week! He's a fatty for sure!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Maryam, I am so happy to hear that!! It is really hard to put these guys down! - He is only 3 1/2 lbs, so just carry him!! Can we get some new pics soon??


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Maryam ~

I'm sure you are loving Pablo!! I know it is difficult. Time will work it out and things will get better. The more you work with him, and the more consistent you are the better. Gracie has been challenging like any other new puppy, too. She's been home for almost 2 1/2 weeks (she is 12 weeks). We think she is adorable, and thank God because there are times she has frustrated me beyond belief - mostly biting. As like with our human babies - if they made us upset - in the crib they go. With Gracie - in the Ex-Pen she goes. We believe in positive discipline, but sometimes the pups will make you crazy if you don't get a break. Things will slowly turn around. 

Wow - Pablo is a healthy little boy!! Our home scale says Gracie weighs 2 lbs. 14 oz. today. We all worry about something, huh? Pablo is such an adorable puppy - I think you made the right decision!! When you turned him over on his back in your arms in the first video clip he tolerated it extremely well. I think that is a sign that he is going to be a great little pup!! I hope little Sancho finds a home soon. He is a cutie, too!!

Karen


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Maryam,
I didn't check in this weekend so got to read through these 13 pages of Pablo mania - it was so worth it!!! Love, love, love that precious boy. Congratulations and enjoy! 
Thanks for the videos and pics. He is so adorable. 

Roxie went to the vet today for 12 week shots - she is 5 pounds! (Up from 4 pounds 1 ounce at 10 weeks.) I don't know how as she eats so little. Sorry after seeing the video and pics I have an uncontrolable urge to go hug Roxie! Hang in there - it does get easier - especially once they sleep through the night.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hang in there Maryam! Pablo is adorable! The first few weeks are the hardest with the potty training and accidents everywhere. I really feel for you - I had a really hard time being able to tell when Scout was peeing too. He STILL stands up to pee :frusty: It took him a lot longer to potty train than Lincoln (my 1st) and I hadn't expected that  But he finally is trained and I know Pablo will be too. It is great to have the support of other forum friends - we are here for you and rooting for you and little Pablo!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Here are a few new pics, he so hard to catch! As I'm typing this, he's keeping his head on my forearm. Trying to load some clips up now...


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

He's gorgeous!!!!! What a sweet face..


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Maryam, what happened to the person who was going to adopt Sancho? I thought he was already spoken for?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

No he never was. The other person on the waiting list wanted a girl, so poor little cuddle bug Sancho is still there...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh, we went to the Vet today and he screamed loud as can be when they stuck up the thermometer in his bootie, really cute. He did GREAT, no peep from him in the car nor while waiting at the Vet's. This little piglet weighs 4 lbs. already!
And as y'all know with your own Havanese, he's the star around here now and people who barely even said hello to me before now come and feel like talking and shaking hands. More people need dogs...LOL.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Oh, we went to the Vet today and he scream loud as can be when they stuck up the thermometer in his bootie
> 
> LOL!! Same here! I'm so glad his vet visit went so well! Isn't it great how a puppy will get smiles and conversations going? You're right...everyone needs a puppy!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Maryam, pablo has such a sweet face. I am glad he is getting you trained. LOL


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I know I'm not supposed to do this and we won't do it again, but it was SOOOO much fun! Sorry for the dark clips, can't seem to help it


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

you two are just so cute. What is it you are not supposed to be doing?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Letting him bite/chase my pony tail I guess...he might do it with little kids and possibly hurt them...
Oh, BTW I have a new bracelet, hehe, he's glued to my wrist. Probably getting a carpal tunnel syndrome from his 4 lbs. chubby weight.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How cute!I loved seeing him play with your hair!Geesh.....I miss Quincy being that small....


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OK, sorry this is the last one for tonight, don't want anyone to get a Pablo D.O.G. overdose :laugh:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How cute Maryam! I miss Kubrick being that small too! If I were to play that with him, I would be afraid of him ripping my hair off. LOL.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

The sound of your happy giggle would make anyone smile. Perhaps you can send your videos out for therapy.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh! It looks like Pablo loves his new mommy & daddy very much!

Maryam, in that video with you playing with him, did he totally relax on his back as you rubbed his belly and touched him? That's exactly what Piaget does. He just loves for me to touch him and will close his eyes and start to doze off.

Thank you for sharing the video clips. You guys seem to be in heaven with him!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes, Kimberly, he relaxes immediately when I put him on his back whike playing and after 2-3 sec when he's being a bad boy, lol.


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Hi Maryam,

I'm a little late. Haven't been on here for awhile, But welcome home to Pablo. He's really a cutie. Did you get your board preps all done before he came?? No time now--right??

Marsha


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Maryam,

Pablo is absolutely adorable and his coat and color are just goregous!!! The three of you seem to be totally and completely in-love!!!

Thanks for sharing the pictures and the videos.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh my, Maryam, those are so cute, Pablo is unbelievably adorable. His coat & coloring are fabulous. I love watching him play with you, and it's impossible to overdose !


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

SOOOO Cute!!!!!!!!!

Shh! Don't tell anyone, Maryam...but I played the ponytail/hair game too!!  Thats a FUN puppy game! hehe.

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I just saw the clips and they're wonderful. The joy you're all feeling comes through loud and clear. I couldn't help but smile.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Maryam I think Pablo has the cutest bum I have ever seen... I just want to come over and squish him.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Pablo is such a cutie.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh we all play that game  and pretend we dont when they are jumping up and bitting us when we have guest over! When you said 4 pounds I was thinking wow what a big boy but then in the videos he looks like he is all tummy!

Amanda


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Maryam, he is sooo cute! I love the videos. He is very lucky to have you. On that note, Lina, do you think I could be part of the Puppy Snatching Group. I have spotted this adorable little puppy who just went home to his mom and dad. (or are you reserving the snatching for full litters only?)


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lina! Don't allow her to snatch our Puppity Pablo, unless...will you potty train him for me and give him back when he sleeps through the night, Karen??? Hmm...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, Puppy Snatching can be from a single puppy to full litters! We're not at all picky.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL Maryam! I guess you could join the League yourself... we don't snatch each other's puppies... or at least I don't think we do. :suspicious:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lina, Pablo's keeping me SO busy that I willingly waive the membership for now!LOL


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOooooooooooooo !!! Pablo is sooooooooo adorable!!! I LOVE the pictures of Pablo and love the videos even more. You and hubby look totally in love with the baby! Those last two clips left me with tears in my eyes. I miss that part of puppyhood!

What I DON'T miss, though, are the tough things, the lack of sleep, lack of any free time, or ability to talk on the phone for a half hour, or get on the computer for part of the afternoon. I don't miss all the cleaning up I had to do. Should have invested in shares of Scotties paper towels, cuz I sure kept them in business with all the wiping up I did!!! When people would come over, I had one eye and one ear on Ricky.

It was tough, sometimes very tough, but it does pass. Around 3-4 months, Ricky was very good about housetraining, but it lasted about 3 weeks, then it was hell again until he was 6 months. Then he finally got to be about 100% housetrained.

Shelly wrote: *"I do think Havs are a bit tougher to housebreak and more like having a human baby than any other puppy I've had before. He's harder to housetrain and seems to need my attention more. Or perhaps he's just more expressive and I KNOW he needs me more than I realized it with others. I do find it's finally getting easier, but still spend more time caring for him than I ever imagined I would. I'm not complaining, I adore him. I have a feeling he'll be one of the most special dogs I've ever had, but I'm shocked still sometimes at the committiment and the potty training struggle."*

I totally agree! I am a SAHM so it was slightly easier for me, though at the same time, Ricky didn't learn to hold his pee for hours on end. He was in and out the door 20-30 times/day! Still is actually........... lol

Hang in there, Maryam. It can be a few weeks before you stop worrying about accidents in the house. Just keep the paper towels and cleaning spray handy and so be it. 

Thank you, thank you, thank you for sharing wee Pablo with all of us!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Hang in there, Maryam. It can be a few weeks before you stop worrying about accidents in the house. Just keep the paper towels and cleaning spray handy and so be it.
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you for sharing wee Pablo with all of us!!


You aren't KIDDING! ound: I think I carried around paper towels for a few weeks. I may have been mistaken for a dispenser! hahaha.

Seriously though, if you can really stay on top of it for 2-3 days, constantly redirecting to the pad, that helps immensely! it won't completely housebreak, but it will lessen the percentage of 'accidents', which I had another 'bath-rug" incident this morning!:frusty: Gucci is what? 10 months old? Cripes.

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That's why I'm glad I got Kubrick at 13 weeks! Not a single sleepless night (he has never ever gotten up before 8am) and he came pee pad trained for pee - though he still didn't think of using the pee pads for poop. It didn't take him long at all to get trained, though. I do LOVE them at a younger age, though (SO CUTE), but I'm not sure I would be able to handle it. LOL.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Now that I think about it, I will leave the potty training to you Maryanound: I was very lucky. I got Brady when he was 8 weeks and it only took a few days for him to sleep through the night. Of course, he did wake up early at the begining. He was also very easy to potty train. His breeder told me when I brought him home that he hated to poop inside. She was right. I think we only ever had 2 or 3 poop accidents.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kara, you're right, I've been watching him very closely to a point where he just didn't pee/poop for 4 hours after eating&playing cause I kept bending over to catch him peeing. It made him a little nervous ound:
He is slowly but surely getting the point with the pee pad. I noticed that he absolutely doesn't like to poop on the pee pad near his pee (like Gucci) and so I put some newspaper next to the pee pad and he went and used it! The Breeder started paper training them and that helped!
But I think Pablo really prefers pooping outside (like Kubrick) cause he went by the door and kept crying then realized it wasn't going to happen as I kept showing him his newspaper and he got it!
My Vet recommended to keep him inside until his next shots (2nd round), because we have a LOT of dogs here. I'm looking forward to teaching him the bell trick!
He only got up once last night and peed a good portion. We're all started to get used to each others daily routines and it's gotten much better already.
I clean his accidents with vinegar and I need to film his reaction soon. He FREAKS out, I call it his little Vinegar seizure. He even sneezed a few times.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> I noticed that he absolutely doesn't like to poop on the pee pad near his pee (like Gucci) and so I put some newspaper next to the pee pad and he went and used it!


I'm happy to hear that little tidbit 'quirk' helped! Gosh, it took me atleast a month to figure that one out and see the pattern! My blondeness just could NOT understand why she wouldn't poop on the pad! ound: Although, I think that is rare Hav-quirk, there was a thread awhile back were some others noted their dogs would poop/pee on a diff. side of the yard too. Funny lil' ones.

I do think Gucci prefers to poop outside, too. She will go on the poop-pad, but normally rings the bells, of course..not always. boohoo.

Pablo is just the cutest! Thanks for sharing your videos 

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

maryam187 said:


> I clean his accidents with vinegar and I need to film his reaction soon. He FREAKS out, I call it his little Vinegar seizure. He even sneezed a few times.


 LOL!! My Martha does the same thing. I can tell you exactly when she is going to sneeze too. It's about 3 seconds after smelling vinegar, someone spraying hairspray, or any air fresheners in her presence. She really dislikes smelly stuff and tries to get it out of her nostrils right away.

You'll have to capture Pablo on video and I'll get Martha, too.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I'm happy to hear that little tidbit 'quirk' helped! Gosh, it took me atleast a month to figure that one out and see the pattern! My blondeness just could NOT understand why she wouldn't poop on the pad! ound: Although, I think that is rare Hav-quirk, there was a thread awhile back were some others noted their dogs would poop/pee on a diff. side of the yard too. Funny lil' ones.


My son was here once early on when Milo circled to poop. Though he had his feet firmly planted on the pee pad, he pooped somewhere next to it. My son said, "the problem is he doesn't know where his butt is." I think he was right. ound:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Geri, that's exactly what Pablo did! He'd circle around like crazy, cause he knew I'd only say 'good boy' while he was ON the pad, but he managed to finally stay on the pee pad, but poop right outside the frame, LOL. Since I didn't let him poop on the carpet after his lunch and kept correcting him toward the right place, he's decided not to poop at all! It's been 2.5hours since he attempted to poop. He's one stubborn guy, that's for sure! But so am I and have been bringing him to the pad/paper every 20 min., he just lays down next to it, argh!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

pjewel said:


> My son was here once early on when Milo circled to poop. Though he had his feet firmly planted on the pee pad, he pooped somewhere next to it. My son said, "the problem is he doesn't know where his butt is." I think he was right. ound:


Oh Gucci "circles" to poop too! LOL I like your son's theory!!! haha.

She will also turn around and sniff it/evaluate it, NEVER eat it, but admire it!

Maryam, when Gucci was a weepup like Pablo, she would get a bit "frantic" before she had to poop...almost 'anxious'/nervous. Watch real close for those little signs they give you. Its almost like she would get this look of "surprise" on her face and then start frantically pacing.

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby doesn't like to poop and pee on the same pad either. And, shie goes off the pad, too. I still praise her, because at least she got to the pad and on it. 

I think we need to write a new Hav book and include all the new quirks we are finding.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I think I'm going to train Pablo for outside. He is SO good at it. I'll have to wait another 2 weeks for his next shots, but then out we go every hour or as needed. I can't stand the urine smell on the pee pad! Phew!!!
Of course I'd like him to know he still has the pad 'option' for emergencies, but that's going to be a tough thing to teach him I guess.
BTW, Kara, Pablo acts just like Gucci before pooping, he gets this weird little search as if his bootie is suck down by gravity and his brain isn't ready yet and tries to find the right spot. Who wins first bootie or brain, bootie or brain, bootie or brain? Feeling dizzy? Yeah, that's how he feels too ound:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Maryam,
If you have a fenced off yard, it should be OK to take Pablo out? Taking beamer out was the first thing we did when we brought him home and he only had 1 set of shots... I thnk its ok?? Any breeders or anyone that know want to chime in here??

Ryan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> I think I'm going to train Pablo for outside. He is SO good at it. I'll have to wait another 2 weeks for his next shots, but then out we go every hour or as needed. I can't stand the urine smell on the pee pad! Phew!!!
> Of course I'd like him to know he still has the pad 'option' for emergencies, but that's going to be a tough thing to teach him I guess.
> BTW, Kara, Pablo acts just like Gucci before pooping, he gets this weird little search as if his bootie is suck down by gravity and his brain isn't ready yet and tries to find the right spot. Who wins first bootie or brain, bootie or brain, bootie or brain? Feeling dizzy? Yeah, that's how he feels too ound:


I actually did that method "outside mostly' but pad for emergencies (I'm gone) or pad at the office (I can't always drop what I'm doing and walk her to the grass) and it has worked FINE for us, other than the bathroom rug thing.

Most times, she'll just hold it til I get home to take her outside, but she won't go out in the rain or windy-cold, so those days are pad-only. It seems to work for us, although..I wonder if I *should* just stick to ONE or the other now? I don't know?!?!

Oh, the frantic-puppy-poop-dance is funny, ehh? First, her head would pop up like a deer in headlights like "WHAT'S GOING ON DOWN THERE" and then the MAD scramble to find the right place IN TIME!!! haha.ound: The pees were much more non-chalant and sneaky!!!

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

maryam187;69234[B said:


> ]I think I'm going to train Pablo for outside. He is SO good at it. I'll have to wait another 2 weeks for his next shots[/B], but then out we go every hour or as needed. I can't stand the urine smell on the pee pad! Phew!!!
> Of course I'd like him to know he still has the pad 'option' for emergencies, but that's going to be a tough thing to teach him I guess.
> BTW, Kara, Pablo acts just like Gucci before pooping, he gets this weird little search as if his bootie is suck down by gravity and his brain isn't ready yet and tries to find the right spot. Who wins first bootie or brain, bootie or brain, bootie or brain? Feeling dizzy? Yeah, that's how he feels too ound:


Maryam, If you have a fenced in backyard you can take him out there to go potty. I never used pee pads and mine were trained in my backyard.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ryan&Paige,
we DON'T have a fenced on yard, we live in an apartment on a very green/grassy complex where LOTS of dogs and at least 1 wild cat run around all day.

Kara,
I'm glad to hear the emergency pad seems to work. That gives me hope!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

maryam187 said:


> Ryan&Paige,
> we DON'T have a fenced on yard, we live in an apartment on a very green/grassy complex where LOTS of dogs and at least 1 wild cat run around all day.
> 
> Kara,
> I'm glad to hear the emergency pad seems to work. That gives me hope!


eace::tape:eace:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Glad to hear it is going better Maryam. Cash does the vinegar seizure if I spray anything. Does anyone know-- Does Vinegar work to remove the scent to them? I thought I remembered that it doesn't... maybe someone else can weigh in - that may be part of the problem Maryam is that you are not completely removing the scent from the past mistakes. Simple solution worked great for us. 

Oh yeah, neither of my boys will poo where they have peed. LOL


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My cousin has 7 dogs and swears by white vinegar for cleaning accidents. I use Simple Solution.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Missy, my Breeder recommended the white Vinegar and she has 17 dogs, LOL. He is doing much better now and so do I! I catch him much earlier now...


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Maryam,

Just checking in on you and Pablo - how are things going?

I think we need some pics!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes Maryam- pictures please!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Checking in for pictures of Mr. Pablo!! Where is he??
How is he doing?


----------

